# Cushy Insoles for my New Boots?



## dexter (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have bought new pair of boots today (Ride Insano) and now i need something to make these comfy as possible...

Before i jump forward im going to explain few things about me:

1. Im complete noob when it comes to snowboarding, but i like it.
2. Why did i take more stiff boots if im looking for awesome comfort? Well i dont have cartilage in my left ankle, so all these movements cause pain, and that is why i need support in my ankle area.
3. My foot on this demaged leg is a lot more sensible, that is why i had to take one size bigger boots so i can avoid pressing my toes against boot, which would again just cause more pain in that foot.

So that being said i was looking for boots that would fit quite OK with minimal issues... in that process i have visited quite few stores and tried quite few boots, but since i have wide feet choice was not so great. I found these insano feeling fine on my foot, but there are still some minor issue. And YES i took bigger size, but that is not so important since im not much into performance, im just enjoying my time on slopes...

Main issue is that i need super cushioned stuff in order to get it workking, that is why im wearing sneakers with some super foam all the time.

Area where i get numbnes and stuff like that on my left leg is front-foot (including toes), so only solution i could think of is getting some awesome insoles that would makke my boot more cushyyyyy... like cloud nine 

Can you maybe suggest me some insoles where front-foot part is not super thin, but instead suppppppper cushed?


I hope you guys can help me with this one and give me some suggestions that would work great for my demaged leg.



Thank you all


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

dexter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have bought new pair of boots today (Ride Insano) and now i need something to make these comfy as possible...
> 
> ...


The problem with buying a too-big boot is that your foot will move around on the footbed. So while it feels good to be able to wiggle your piggies in the shop, that extra space allows them to get a running start and smash the shit out of themselves into the front of your boots when your're playing hard out there on the mountain. I learned about the toe pain associated with too-big boots after I totally destroyed both of my big toenails while on a multi-day trip last season. They got all black and funky from giant hematomas underneath. At the suggestion of some friends, I did the hot paperclip trick and I was able to save one of the toenails by putting a hole in it so that all the blood and goo could shoot out. I did it to both big toenails, but the right one, the one on my front foot, was too far gone. I went to a boot fitter shortly after and learned about how stupid I had been to buy slightly too-big boots. I had been over-tightening them in an effort to compensate for a sub-par fit. That caused other problems.

You should buy boots that fit. Maybe pay for some orthotics if you want to make sure your feet stay planted in the boots.

Boots that are "cushy" will make it really hard to ride. Your boots need to transfer your body inputs to your board. If they are too soft or if they don't fit right then the control inputs won't be transferred from your body to your board.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Fielding said:


> The problem with buying a too-big boot is that your foot will move around on the footbed. So while it feels good to be able to wiggle your piggies in the shop, that extra space allows them to get a running start and smash the shit out of themselves into the front of your boots when your're playing hard out there on the mountain. I learned about the toe pain associated with too-big boots after I totally destroyed both of my big toenails while on a multi-day trip last season. They got all black and funky from giant hematomas underneath. At the suggestion of some friends, I did the hot paperclip trick and I was able to save one of the toenails by putting a hole in it so that all the blood and goo could shoot out. I did it to both big toenails, but the right one, the one on my front foot, was too far gone. I went to a boot fitter shortly after and learned about how stupid I had been to buy slightly too-big boots. I had been over-tightening them in an effort to compensate for a sub-par fit. That caused other problems.
> 
> You should buy boots that fit. Maybe pay for some orthotics if you want to make sure your feet stay planted in the boots.
> 
> Boots that are "cushy" will make it really hard to ride. Your boots need to transfer your body inputs to your board. If they are too soft or if they don't fit right then the control inputs won't be transferred from your body to your board.


Agreed. Cushy and roomy equals more pain than a proper fitting snug boot. Ah, the bruises I would get from all the movement inside the boot not to mention falling on my ass a couple times due to ridiculous lag to movement input..


----------



## dexter (Dec 21, 2016)

yeah guys, thanks for your input and i realize about that, but im still looking for comfy insoles so my demaged foot can get some rest...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You have 2 options:

1. Not very cushy but SUPPORTIVE insoles. This is the best, as they simply cradle your arch so that the pressure is evenly distributed, and correctly align your feet/knees/spine without it being a soft/cushy insole. These range from regular over the counter insoles (moldable or not), such as Superfeet, SIDAS, Sole Tec, etc - to Custom orthotics. Custom orthos are expensive; but if you have some serious issue or injury with your foot...... eh talk to a Dr. if it's prescribed your insurance may cover it.

2. Cushy insoles. These are a sort of fake solution but.... they feel cushy. These are simple drug store-type insoles. Try to find memory foam inserts, or work boots inserts or some kind of athletic gel insoles.

If you already have a boot that's slightly too big, check out Superfeet Green. Blue are low volume (ie if your shoes/boots are too tight), Green take up more space in your boot (ie if your boots are too big). Both are great and offer support. I think they also have an Orange, which is high volume and some cushion, so these may be the ones you need. Check out online or if any shop near you has them. 

Also... check out Remind insoles. They have a few options/different type of insoles including cushion, support, etc.

So yeah.... what you are looking for is support. Not cushion.
Too much cushion and the insole deforms more than it should, creating even more problems. This is ok in low activity stuff and simple walking to and from school, office work etc.... but for snowboarding.... you want support, not cushion.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm speaking from personal experience, bigger boots will not be terrible. I rode a pair of size 12's for years and I'm a 11 street shoe and a 10.5 if it's wide enough. So according to most people here it's like 4 sizes too big. I never had any issues with my toes smashing or foot pain, just toe and heel drag. I would think a memory foam or gel type insole would be what your describing, but I feel like you could go to a specialty store and get a custom insole if you have the cash.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

get some super cushy ones, but get them to fit the boot shells and them put them in the bottom of the shells, under the liner. That way you can have squishy comfort but won't mess up the fit of the liners as would happen if you put big, squishy ones in them.


----------



## dexter (Dec 21, 2016)

Alpine Duke said:


> get some super cushy ones, but get them to fit the boot shells and them put them in the bottom of the shells, under the liner. That way you can have squishy comfort but won't mess up the fit of the liners as would happen if you put big, squishy ones in them.


that actualy might be a good idea... i should then just loo for flat gel inserts and put them under linears... Will give it a try


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Also... check out Remind insoles. They have a few options/different type of insoles including cushion, support, etc.


I would look at the Remind Cush, Footprint Insoles Gamechangers or Shredsoles.

The cushiest insoles I've come across are the Footprint Insoles King Foam Orthotics, but they are _so _thick, I find they interfere with my Ride boot's heel holding mechanics.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> You have 2 options:
> 
> 1. Not very cushy but SUPPORTIVE insoles. This is the best, as they simply cradle your arch so that the pressure is evenly distributed, and correctly align your feet/knees/spine without it being a soft/cushy insole. These range from regular over the counter insoles (moldable or not), such as Superfeet, SIDAS, Sole Tec, etc - to Custom orthotics. Custom orthos are expensive; but if you have some serious issue or injury with your foot...... eh talk to a Dr. if it's prescribed your insurance may cover it.
> 
> ...


^concur

and to add, the insole also is to help hold your foot in place...to prevent it from moving around...cushy insole can = slop

you want the cushy on the sole of the boot or baseplate of the bindings


----------

